# Odd cuddles



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Any of you have a No Hands or Hugs kind of bird?You know how it is that you just want your fid to let you give them affection.

I risked a neck strain when Dexter, sitting on my shoulder, indicated he wanted head rubs. He still doesn't like hands, but he lowered his head leaned into my face. He wanted me to preen his crest. With my lips! If I attempted to use a finger he'd flip out & mock bite me. 

This went on for a while & at the risk of making a fool of myself I'm going to post a photo & video clip. Be kind, lol










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUZZaW9oXqE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

_I can't embed photos any more. Works fine on other talk boards_


----------



## daharkazangel (Dec 11, 2013)

My Atila is the same! Only likes my lips! Great to see some fantastic bonding


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Every bird owner embarrasses themselves at one point or another :lol:


----------



## Spyro (Aug 3, 2013)

My spyro was like that he would only let me use my nose and lips until I randomly just snuck my finger in the way... he had a quick bite at me but after that it was fine 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

This is so so cute!


----------



## Sunshine1313 (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol, that's so adorable!!


----------



## ErikaPSantana (Nov 20, 2013)

too adorable!


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

SO cute!! I love that pic.


----------



## Tutu (Dec 31, 2013)

That is so cute! I love how cockatiels show different personalities


----------



## Samfa (Jun 25, 2013)

My Zazu is exactly the same. We have found that as you are giving them nuzzles with your face, if you discreetly raise your finger to your cheek, slowly, let him get used to it, very carefully you can move in closer with your finger and give him a little scritch. He's so silly 'cause it's obvious he loves it and then realises it's you finger and gets all huffy about it!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

That's is so cute!! Nothing embarrassing about that. Love it! Congrats on the progress


----------

